# Help with installation



## harryjaswal (May 24, 2012)

n someone help me with dish installation please and some information as well please about NSS 6 95 E


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Make sure the mast is plumb and securely attached.

Azimuth and Elevation here http://www.dishpointer.com/


----------



## harryjaswal (May 24, 2012)

Hi samrs,
Can you please tell me what is azimuth as in the attached picture and what's skew for LNB and how to set it up please.


----------



## harryjaswal (May 24, 2012)

And it's showing a blocking point I guess, so is it means I can't get the signal????????


----------



## analogqueen (Jun 6, 2013)

Not necessarily, Harry. Do you have a clear line of sight to the satellite? Where I am it also shows a "block" of a building that is in line with the satellite, but from my elevation and the actual laser sight (if I were to use one that is) I have a direct line TO the satellite I am trying to receive.

You came in just asking "can someone help me with my installation" did you even install the dish to the pole, or anything yet? Have you installed it and made sure the pole was PLUMB, in other words NOT tilted or skewed- used a spirit level to make sure it's exactly level? How far have you gotten with it so far?

Have you installed it in a professional manner and are unable to receive any signal to the receiver? Please be more specific.


----------

